

Why I'm partnering with Balanced - steveklabnik
http://words.steveklabnik.com/why-im-partnering-with-balanced

======
thisishugo
This is great news for both Steve and Balanced. For Steve, because he wanted
somewhere engaging and interesting to work, which I believe Balanced is/will
be. And for Balanced because Steve is a talented programmer and - perhaps more
pertinently - an interesting thinker, who can only be a positive asset to the
company.

~~~
steveklabnik
Thanks! I'm mega excited about the open-ness and the standards work: I've
basically made a mini-career out of triaging issues for Rails and all the
other gems I maintain, and I like that I'm explicitly able to go work with
other companies on building stuff. Because ultimately, we're all in this
together.

Plus, since our product is an API, I can use more than just Ruby... I'm really
excited to learn a whole lot more about Python programming, but also
contributing to Ember stuff, as well as whatever else ends up going on.

Exciting times!

------
timothyfcook
Stoked about Role #5! We set up www.opencompany.biz to house any writing on
the subject. Be sure to add anything you write via Github.

------
tmilewski
Congrats!

~~~
steveklabnik
Thanks! It's going to be sort of weird, living in San Fransisco, after I've
spent so much time on this board.

------
dmead
on reddit, this would be reported as spam

~~~
steveklabnik
I've had an account here for 1725 days, and am 54th all-time by karma. This is
my community, as much as I hate on it from time to time. Plus this is a YC
company, discussing where they're going in the future. Hypermedia and JSON API
are cutting-edge tech. Plus a Rails team member working at a Python shop is
surely interesting news.

You're just short of the deadline, so:

    
    
      > If your account is less than a year old, please don't submit comments saying
      > that HN is turning into Reddit.  (It's a common semi-noob illusion.)
      > 
      > http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html
    
    

;) I think 100 karma is the cutoff for flagging, you should do that with
stories you don't like rather than posting comments complaining.

EDIT: See, there we got some flags, and now it's at the bottom of the page.
Just like HN is supposed to work. :)

~~~
throw471474
Just read most of his comments. They're pretty crappy.

~~~
dmead
thank you for your contribution to quality reading material, throw471474

